# Subframe Protection



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi so had to get another front subframe for the wife’s Mini R56 as the current one has rusted so got a secondhand one from a newer car which has a little surface rust on the edges from use. My question is do I leave it as it is or should I give it some sort of treatment/protection before fitting it? Have thought about BH dynax S50 for inside the subframe? Any suggestions on what to use on the outside?


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm interested in this as I have radiator subframe supports to sort out. Something like bilt hamber hydrate but I have no idea what's good for a top coat.


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

Probably be better to have it acid dipped an powered coated if you get chance. Then the coat will be fresh and you won’t have a weak point in the coat


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

When I bought some 2nd hand side steps for my Range Rover because the previous ones completely rotted through I had them shot blasted then galvanised it wasn't expensive and they basically told me they would out live the rest of the car.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=399678&highlight=Range+Rover+side+steps


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would have thought BH Epoxy Mastic would do a good job. Give BH a call and they will sort you out with the right stuff, very helpful people.


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

I would be really careful about acid dips. They are great if used correctly but it is really easy for them not to be and as a customer you won’t know till 12 months + down the line at which point you will have no comeback. 
I would stick to the old trusted wire brush or even bead blasting and then a good coatin* of some sort.


----------



## Mr Whippy (May 6, 2006)

The danger with powder is it can delaminate over significant areas and still look ok, leaving pockets exposed to even worse salt/damp conditions than no powder coating.

Ie, looks ok, but might be rotten underneath.

I’d recommend proper chemical bonded paints that can’t delaminate, for any and all materials that will go under the car and can rust.


I’m planning some subframe refreshing and will be blasting, then painting properly.

Then BH cavity inside. Then possibly a bunch of BH UC coats outside.


I’m not sure if that POR15 stuff chemically bonds or just forms a coating like powder? If it properly bonds it might be worth a bash, but again the risk is it hides corrosion.

Galvanising might be a good move. I think land rover s1 owners used to get chassis done and they came with 15 year guarantees!
It might be expensive but a good move for steel subframes!


----------

